# How can I deal with high nitrates in my tap water?



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

I discovered recently that unless my API master test kit is wrong, my tap water is currently reading 40ppm in Nitrates. I'm not the most dedicated when it comes to water testing and I haven't in the past few months, to be honest, so I was surprised to see such high numbers. After seeing deep red [40-80ppm and 80-120ppm] in my two tanks [10g newly planted, single betta tank and brand new 5.5 betta and single nerite snail tank that's only been up two days], I tested my tap and sure enough it was red [40ppm] as well. 

After some research, it looks like my whole area has had high nitrates in our ground water for a few years so fluctuations of high readings aren't all that surprising. I haven't seen any ill effects from it, but I use AmQuel+ [and NovAqua+] which detoxifies nitrates. I still don't like these readings, so what can I do?

I can't really afford to go out and get distilled or R/O water every week to do both of my tanks. That will change my pH levels as well and I'm afraid drastically changing things may be worse than the high detoxified nitrate result. Will heavily planting the tank be able to help with my high numbers? My plants are brand new so they haven't had time to fill in, is there something I can do while they grow? I am having a little bit of an algae problem but it's not overrunning things and my plan was to get two nerites for the 10g. Under normal circumstances, that set up should be more than fine with my Tetra EX20 filter, but now I'm a little worried.

What are some ways to deal with this problem?

Ps. If you're wondering, my family doesn't drink the tap, we filter it. I haven't checked the nitrates in the filtered water yet, but I would be murdered if I were to use the filter to fill up my tank anyway. My mom is so touchy about that thing.


----------



## Austin (Feb 1, 2010)

In my experience fast growing floating plants dramatically reduce nitrate levels... like duckweed, water lettuce frogbit, etc. I am sure stem plants do too if they grow fast enough, but I've never had fast enough growth in a low light, no CO2 aquarium. If you are doing 50% water changes, if you have an aquarium store that is local, they may sell RO water for fairly cheap - much cheaper than buying gallon jugs or something; your tanks are not too large.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

Hmm I wanted to stay away from duckweed and frogbit because I've heard they can be pretty irritating. I found that wisteria, being a hygro, is good with eating up nitrates so I'm going to grab some today. I'll have to look into the other floating plants like the ones you suggested. 
I live in a fairly small town. We have PetSmart, PetCo, a marine fish store that sells RO/DI water, and one other pet store but I don't think they sell water. They're more of a general pet store fish, kittens, puppies, birds, reptiles, and they've downsized a lot over the years. I've looked for other aquarium stores in town but haven't found any. It's 20-30 minutes to the next good sized town because we're in a little 'bowl' of mountains and we try not to take our car out of town.

I was actually even looking into aquaponics to remove the nitrates but we wouldn't be able to safely eat anything because of the water conditioner and I'm not willing to give that up.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

if you want to do aquaponics,you could use ascorbic acid (vitamin c) instead of your normal dechlorinator..it may drop the ph just a bit,but it is safe to consume.this is what the aquaponics people use.it will work on chloramines. if your water is only being treated by chlorine,you can gas that off before use.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

That's what I was reading but I don't think it would work with a tank that's already established with water conditioner and switching over with a fish in the water seems very unhealthy for it. With the nitrates in my tap, I could probably set up a system without a fish involved at all and take the filtered water out to use in my tanks haha, just keep adding nitrate filled water. I don't think my family would like a big system like that hanging out in the house though.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

you can try some fish safe terrestrial house plants hanging out of the tank or filter. they use up nitrates much faster.you will have to provide them with adequate light.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

That's a possible option but I'll have to be extremely cautious. I have cats... cats who like to eat plants and are obsessed with water. If I have too much of the water surface exposed, I know of at least one who will go fishing. [My betta seems to think it's hilarious but my family told me they saw him grab my betta once so I've had to cover up all holes]
Also my family has tons of allergies and asthma so if the indoor plant smelled too strongly, we wouldn't be able to have it.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I second fast growing plants for nitrate (and ammonia and probably nitrite) reduction. I love my floaters (duckweed can get on my nerves in some tanks though), and like using hornwort and other low light stem plants (in my low light tank Mexican Oak Leaf and rotala indica is doing well). Besides making your tank look nice and providing cover for fish, they suck nitrogen compounds right up. 

I think plants are the most feasible option.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

Salvinia's at the top of my list for floaters right now, but I'm not sure where to get it yet. I'm off to the pet store for some wisteria and I was going to grab two more nerite snails but now I'm questioning that. Sigh.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

So I went to Petsmart and snagged some wisteria [and one more nerite snail instead of two] and got my water tested.
They use strips but I figure it's still good to get another test done. 
I plan to do a water change within the next few hours and also test some water to see how the results compare.

My 10g results: 
Amm: .5
Nitrite: 3.0-5.0
Nitrate: 20
pH: 7.8
Alkalinity: 80-120
Hardness: 300
Chlorine/Chloramine: 0

My tap results were:
Amm: 0
Nitrite: 0
Nitrate: 0-20
pH: 7.8-8.4
Alkalinity: 120-180
Hardness: 300
Chlorine/Chloramine: 0

In some ways, the water in my tank was better. And I definitely restarted the cycle when I planted it. But the nitrates didn't seem that bad? They barely registered 20mg/L but how does 20mg/L relate to 20ppm?


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

hopefully i will be getting some salvinia in the next week or two.when/if i do,i can send you some if you pay for shipping.otherwise,you can get a larger amount on ebay.i would only be able to get you about 10 plants.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

That would be a wonderful option! I don't want very much since my tanks are so small and it grows so fast. I've already got one home waiting for when my wisteria and pennywort get crazy too so I won't have to throw away perfectly healthy plant.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i should know by noonish tomorrow if my bid came through for it.then it will take a few days to process payment and have it delivered.then all i have to do is wait to see if it arrives undamaged.i will want to give it some light in a quarantine for a few days to assess its health before sending any out.so it will take a little bit of time.i will keep in touch.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

Sounds great, thank you! I'm a patient person, no worries.

I also did my own testing when I got home and my test said the same thing as the store's strip tests. 20ppm nitrates. I have no idea what's going on with them.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i do not know the region you live in or if you are on municipal or well water. often times in the spring ,water will have higher nitrates. have you noticed if the problem is seasonal?


----------



## beaslbob (Oct 17, 2012)

I'm a little late here but to me you handle nitrates in your tap water in much the same way you handle nitrates in your tanks.

By using plants you rank should handle nitrates whether or not they come from the bioload or input water.

Plus be limiting the water changes the affect of the replacement water is reduced.

Finally with plants you do sometimes get a nitrate spike when something shocks the tank like adding fish, a fish death, overfeeding and so on. What is happening is the plants are consume ammonia instead of nitrates preventing dangerous spikes. Much better to have a nitrate spike then an ammonia spiike.

my .02


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

We're on municipal water I'm fairly certain. We live in a mobile home park and its included in the rent but they pay the city. We're in the middle of a city using a well system would be odd. Never know for sure, it IS the desert. My family's kept betta tanks most my childhood but this is the first time keeping one myself andwe never tested before. I've been keeping for nearly a year, this is my first spring.

Nitrate spikes are definitely better than ammonia spikes but the kind of readings I was getting were extreme. I think the plants were doing their job well though because after a reading between 80-120ppm one night, the next day it was reading 20ppm on both strip and liquid tests. I'll keep my eye on things especially since my tank is cycling again.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

just letting you know that i won the bid for the plants. it says that he shipped them out this morning.they should be here in a few days. will keep you posted.


----------



## LittleBlueFishlets (Nov 10, 2012)

You'd asked how 20 mg/L relates to 20 ppm.....

For pure water, they're the same. Ie: 
20 mg/L = 20 ppm.

(Technically, this is only true at 1 atm of pressure and 4 degrees C, but....) 

For more info on how this is calculated, see What does ppm or ppb mean?


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

Thanks again sandybottom!

And thanks LittleBlueFishlets, that was helpful~

In other news, my wisteria is already starting to show some new growth. Or I might be crazy and didn't notice them before. Each is just as possible as the other.


----------



## sandybottom (Nov 29, 2012)

i got my salvinia and frogbit. they look ok.some of the roots rotted off during shipping.there is a little bit of yellowing.gonna let them float for a week or so,see how they do.


----------



## Lefitte (Oct 2, 2013)

Alright, thanks for the update!


----------

